# my uncle



## lisaw (Oct 15, 2008)

i have tryed everything to try and find my uncle this is the last thing i can think of. please could anyone help me i know its a long shot, his name is gordon quigley he is from liverpool and moved out to south africa around 20 years ago he married a lady called gail not sure of her surname she had children called amanda and gavin. he did work in the platinium ine i think maybe he lived in the boksburg area it really is important that i find him thankyou if anyone can help, or as anyone got any other ideas how i could go about trying to track him down which is not goung to charge me. thankyou anything would be much appreciated. lisa


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

If I google white pages South Africa and search the surname it only gives 9 listings in the whole of SA so unlike smith or Jones...
I suggest you invest some money in telephone calls to those people and ask if gordon Quigley rings a bell.
As long as they know you are'nt a debt collector and why you are trying to find .. they should be helpful.
I think ther is a G or a gavin in there somewhere.
good luck


----------



## lisaw (Oct 15, 2008)

Daxk said:


> If I google white pages South Africa and search the surname it only gives 9 listings in the whole of SA so unlike smith or Jones...
> I suggest you invest some money in telephone calls to those people and ask if gordon Quigley rings a bell.
> As long as they know you are'nt a debt collector and why you are trying to find .. they should be helpful.
> I think ther is a G or a gavin in there somewhere.
> good luck


thankyou for your help.


----------



## lisaw (Oct 15, 2008)

*having a po box number*

I posted a thread yesterday about the search for my uncle well i have a po box number for him which is in modderfontein is there anyway i could find his phone number out through having that i did look in the white pages as suggested but got no where any replies would be throughly appreciated thankyou lisa.


----------



## lisaw (Oct 15, 2008)

*re my uncle*

I know im beginning to sound boring but the reason this is so important is that my granfather has passed away who is my uncles father and he doesnt know anything about it. Just one last question when your are given apo box number does it always stay the same any replies appreciated thankyou . lisa


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

No,
Postboxes are rented
Did you try phoning?
there are cheap phone offers, my one costs me 2c Euro a minute to landlines in SA
Hate to sound cruel but your Uncle has'nt done much to stay in Contact.


----------



## lisaw (Oct 15, 2008)

Daxk said:


> No,
> Postboxes are rented
> Did you try phoning?
> there are cheap phone offers, my one costs me 2c Euro a minute to landlines in SA
> Hate to sound cruel but your Uncle has'nt done much to stay in Contact.


he did stay in touch with my grandad but over the past couple of years my grandad developed dementia the last time he was home was 3years ago but i still think he has a right to know that his father has passed away and my mother needs his help to sort my grandfathers estate out .


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

And I'm not attacking you.
did you try phoning?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Lisa, please dont open a new thread every time you post, just continue with this one, I have merged all three


----------

